# CALLING ALL SHOWIES ~ false tail advice



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hi guys

I'm mainly directing this thread at people who have had experience in the show ring with false tails. 

My TB has a pretty thin tail and i was looking at a false tail for him. so i was wondering 

* what makes a good false tail 
* what is value for money? how much should you pay?
* should you get weights
* what sorts are out there and what are the best to use in your opinion
* how thick should it be?


also- if you really like your horses false tail and found them really good could you post a picture and a link to the website which you got them off?

thanks 
CHS


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

To me, a good false tail is one that isn't too heavy and isn't falling apart. It should preferably not appear like a toilet brush at the top. 

I paid $190 for Maggie's false tail and it's made by Champion Tails (bought from Saddleworld). The Champion Tails website is playing up a bit at the moment. I quite like my falsie and it looks decent when I put it in. The downside of having a black tail is that her tail sunbleaches so I have to regularly dye it to match her falsie. I don't have any pics of her with it in as I've only used it at home as I'm playing around with placement at the moment to make sure I can put it in and not have it looking obviously fake. The quality is quite good. It's not heavy and isn't falling apart - and it really wasn't taken care of while I moved houses and got a little messy but hasn't lost many of the hairs. I do condition and brush it regularly when I'm using it though. 

The thickness generally depends on the horse. Maggie can pull off any thickness as her tail is naturally thick at the top and thins on the way down. My old horse Joe, his tail was thin from top to bottom and so only looked good with a filler tail.

Sorry, I haven't really answered all of your questions but I hope it's enough - my brain's a jumbled mess leftover from ANZAC day celebrations!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

with a TB you'll want a hunt style cut. Not the straight across the bottom style the breed shows like. Weighted tails are usually illegal.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

ellygraceee said:


> To me, a good false tail is one that isn't too heavy and isn't falling apart. It should preferably not appear like a toilet brush at the top.
> 
> I paid $190 for Maggie's false tail and it's made by Champion Tails (bought from Saddleworld). The Champion Tails website is playing up a bit at the moment. I quite like my falsie and it looks decent when I put it in. The downside of having a black tail is that her tail sunbleaches so I have to regularly dye it to match her falsie. I don't have any pics of her with it in as I've only used it at home as I'm playing around with placement at the moment to make sure I can put it in and not have it looking obviously fake. The quality is quite good. It's not heavy and isn't falling apart - and it really wasn't taken care of while I moved houses and got a little messy but hasn't lost many of the hairs. I do condition and brush it regularly when I'm using it though.
> 
> ...


ahh yes. i have had the champion tails products and they are quite good. saddleworlds nearby too so thats good. i have a chestnut so hopefully i don't need to dye his tail. i don't know what thickness yet so ill have to have a look 

thankyou


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> with a TB you'll want a hunt style cut. Not the straight across the bottom style the breed shows like. Weighted tails are usually illegal.


what is a 'hunt cut style'


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Dont weight it unless you dont like his tail carriage  (too high) 

but im not an experiences showie so what do I know lol


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Can He Star said:


> ahh yes. i have had the champion tails products and they are quite good. saddleworlds nearby too so thats good. i have a chestnut so hopefully i don't need to dye his tail. i don't know what thickness yet so ill have to have a look
> 
> thankyou


The main problem with the chestnut will be matching a falsie to his tail - Toby for me, wouldn't have been too hard to match as he has a simple, orangey chestnut tail, while Barcoo and Joe were near impossible to match as Barcoo has deep purple and bright burnt orange in his tail and Joe has white, black, pale yellow, dark purple and orange in his. 

Also forgot to mention that when you do get one, it might be a good idea to spend several rides with it in before you show just so you can play around with placement. When I first put Maggie's in, it wasn't the right position for her and she spent most of my ride with the false tail swinging up between her backlegs while her tail stayed in it's normal spot, haha.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Dont weight it unless you dont like his tail carriage  (too high)
> 
> but im not an experiences showie so what do I know lol


nar i wasnt going to weight it originally. just wanted to hear what people had to say about weighting


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

ellygraceee said:


> The main problem with the chestnut will be matching a falsie to his tail - Toby for me, wouldn't have been too hard to match as he has a simple, orangey chestnut tail, while Barcoo and Joe were near impossible to match as Barcoo has deep purple and bright burnt orange in his tail and Joe has white, black, pale yellow, dark purple and orange in his.
> 
> Also forgot to mention that when you do get one, it might be a good idea to spend several rides with it in before you show just so you can play around with placement. When I first put Maggie's in, it wasn't the right position for her and she spent most of my ride with the false tail swinging up between her backlegs while her tail stayed in it's normal spot, haha.


yes i agree. he is a rich chestnut- fairly dark with black through his tail. i supose all you can do is remember what it looks like when you go to buy one.

haha yes i would definately ride in one a few times to know exactly where it should go 

thanks ellygrace


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You can get them made...take a few hairs off the different colours and then get it made.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

true. not looking at heaps expensive though. have to do some research


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I rekon lol!!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I know a few people who used to go to the doggers and get tails from several different horses to make their own tails. It's quite messy/gruesome work though, but it's so much cheaper.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

ellygraceee said:


> I know a few people who used to go to the doggers and get tails from several different horses to make their own tails. It's quite messy/gruesome work though, but it's so much cheaper.


yeah ive heard of that. dont think i want to go there though


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

bump bump .


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

bump bump I'm sure there are more of you who have fake tails out their


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I assume you could always buy the tail extensions of the dominant colour in your horses tail & then buy some cheap hair dye to make it match better.

(ie: say you have a chestnut horse w/ a chestnut tail with just a little black in it-you could buy chestnut colored tail extensions & black hair dye & add it into the extensions so it matches better.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There is a huge qh show barn that takes the time to glue individual hairs onto the shorter hairs to create a nice long full tail. At least they don't fall off in a lump and have a hind foot drag it around the arena.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

oh dear...
my tb decided to rub his tail out. partly my fault but still. grrrrrrrr silly boy >.<
defs need a falsie now


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh god what did you do ? >.<


----------

